# 2017 Nissan 370z Build



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey DMA folks! 

I'm about to being diving into my v2.0 system design. 

Right now I'm running a Pioneer AVIC-4201nex to:
- JL 300/4v3 bridged to passively crossed-over Hertz esk165.3 components.
- JL 600/1v3 to a 12w6v3 in a semi-custom Zenclosures box.

While this has sounded decent, I have the bug to do better.

After some serious thought, returned items, and a few blind purchases I've settled on upgrading the components to Audible Physic's 3-way Brahmas, a Helix DSP Pro 2 w/ Director and an additional JL 300/4v3.

I've always been a fan of JL products, so the amps and sub were items I chose not to upgrade at this time.

Photos of the existing setup:


















For the next revision I'm building a new amp rack and sub box, I want to reclaim some hatch space, and move the woofer box away from my head, I'm also adding another 300/4v3 amp to power the door woofers.

More photos to come as the project continues. I expect to have the majority of work completed by the end of Nov 2017.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

End of November 2017? You work too fast for this forum . Sub’d. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Subbed as well. Good to see another 370Z brother in the game!


----------



## Jayhovah (Jul 3, 2013)

Subbed - going to create a mirror over on the370z.com ?


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

I think once I've completed the build I'll post it to the370z, I have my old general "build" thread.

I'm about 80% done with the build; tweeter pods are being glassed up this week, working on beauty plates for everything over the weekend and into xmas break. Should have the car buttoned up in the next few weeks.


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

building the temporary box / amp rack, pretty simple (v1.0) design, box mounts securely to the spare tire mount. 

I also did some sound treatment, dynamat style dampener sheets, close cell foam, and MLV.

box building:









Testing speaker locations:










Trunk mock-up, this is most likely going to change as I would like a bit more free trunk space. But I needed the equipment mocked up so I could test speaker locations.










Glassing door sail pods:


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

Also, since the panels were out, I added in a small amp and rear speakers.

Alpine KTP-445U 4-channel , bridged to a pair of Audible Physics 3" AR-3A.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice!

I did a false floor with 2 12s and put my amprack up where the Z-box used to be. I'm very happy with my setup.


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

@tRidiot: I want something similar. These JL amps are huge and wont fit in that small area.

I am considering pushing the sub forward more and setting the amp stack at the rear of the trunk area.


----------



## Jayhovah (Jul 3, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'll post an update. I've made a few changes to the trunk setup. Weather hasn't been as cooperative on the weekends.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

in for updates


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Sub'd, cause I love the 370's!!

P.S. I see you are using the Audison Dist block. If you are interested, I have a complete set of the metal block inserts. I dropped my dist block when it was cold and it shattered, Argh! Shoot me a PM, I am not asking for anything for them.


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

I feel bad for lack of updates, Last season I had the car completely rebuilt. Some of you may have seen it on Bespoke Mobile Audio's facebook page. 

BMA did a wonderful job of the front stage build, we ripped and replaced everything in the car and went with:

Scanspeak Illuminator 15WU - Mid / Midbass duty
Scanspeak Revelator R2904 - Highs
SB Acoustics 12" 4ohm - Sub

Tru Technologies TG2 - Su
Tru Technologies TG2RS - Mids
Tru Technologies TG4RS - Highs/Rear
Tru Technologies 8ch Line Driver.

Helix DSP Pro Mk2 for DSP duty.

The trunk was built fairly utilitarian by myself, and features:
2 Full Throttle batteries
Harrison Labs 2x100A Fluxcapacitor
All the amps and LOTS AND LOTS of wire mess.


Some build Photos:

Completed A Pillars with the 15W and R2904










The money shot









Yes there is very little room for feet in the passenger area:










Simple Amp rack for the hatch area.









Batteries and Harrison installed, wiring in progress









carpeted beauty plate in place.









Overall I really enjoy this setup, I finally scored into the 80s in Extreme class (moved up from Street).

This 2020 season more changes are coming!


----------



## kwilliams312 (Aug 29, 2017)

This season I'm going to attempt to move the subs to the trunk again, I did some mock ups of 8" kicks and was pleasantly surprised that they would fit reasonable well.

The current plan of record is: 

Run 8" mid-bass in the front and get my passenger footwell back. It really sucks giving demos when you're a big guy in a small car...
Pull everything from the trunk, drop in 2x 12" Adire Tumults to handle all the "DO IT BANG" activities.

Obviously this is going to require MORE POWER, so I'm evaluating amplifier options. Class-D is looking pretty nice.

I cut the dead pedal out, and removed the huge foam footrest. I was pleasantly surprised when the foam left behind a gaping hole. I then glassed in the driver's side panel last weekend and tested the general fitment of an AD w800neo.










I then trimmed up the fiberglass, and wrapped with fleece. to visualize the space better, measured roughly 4L of airspace without the driver. This should be reasonable considering winisd had a nominal space of 3.5L for this application. I'll be adding a coat of bondo/resin mix to close the volume gap more accurately.










Overall fitment was decent, lots of room for the clutch pedal. I need to add some glass to give the pod a more finished look.

This weekend I'll pull the front sub, mold in another kick pod and start finishing work. Then on to the trunk re-build.


----------

